# Estimated time to plow/shovel?



## odd1or2even (Mar 25, 2007)

I was asked to bid increments on this property but am looking for an estimated time to plow and or shovel the sidewalks.

I measured the property and came up with the following:

Sidewalks: 6500 square feet which are about 7 feet wide but are under an overhang. Of course there will be drifting (to what degree I won't know).

Parking lot: about 120,000 square feet. Snow I'd assume can go to the bottom side of the property but most of it would go to the far right side up and over the small 3-4" curb.

I have the following trucks for an estimated time to plow:
Boss 9.2V, 8.2V, 7.6 straight, and will be getting another 8' straight.

Sidewalks I have an ATV with 50" blade since a shoveler could be a while with that much walkway. But I'm also planning on a paddle blower probably 24" so one man can load/unload.

My estimate on plowing with an 8' would be about 3 and a half hours on an empty lot.

Any thoughts or ideas on time would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your time.


----------



## odd1or2even (Mar 25, 2007)

Anyone have their estimates on time?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

That place would be ideal for a skid!... I have one similiar (about 3 ac , all cut up with the islands and such) and I could get it done in under 2 hours easily for a snowfall under 6". I love having skids on these types of lots...they make alot more sense then having trucks (even with v blades)


----------



## odd1or2even (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a skid steer with an 8 foot pusher but it's across town covering 5 parking lots for one company then piling snow after the storms over. 

At this site I'd have available my 8.2V, 7.6 straight and another truck (if I get the bid) whose going to have an 8' or an 8'6" plow. Just not sure how to bid the property because it is big and it's incremental and my other jobs have been hourly with one incremental I took over. 

We've been lucky with only one snow storm being during the day in the past year but having to revisit this property two or three times during the storm then one final clean up is a lot different then pricing it with two pushes (one during the day, one clean up after the snow fell). I see why people like hourly because it doesn't matter (ideally) how long it takes to get the property done or how many visits it takes. 

Is there a general price increase per bracket? Our average snow fall per season is 20" with last year being around 36" and the year previous having 60". Predictions this year to have more then last year but who knows.

0-1 Salt, clear sidewalks and spread calcium
1-3 Plow and salt, walks
3-6 Plow and salt, walks
6-9 Plow and salt, walks
9-12 Plow and salt, walks
1-3 price bracket Plow and salt, walks

Thanks


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

20" for the whole season? Hell we get that in one storm!...LOL... just bustin on ya.....I can tell you now if you price it with the assumption of having 2-3 trucks on this lot you won't get the bid ... unless your hourly rate is very low for the trucks (which you wouldnt make any $ anyway).....If you price it with having a skid you'll be able to command a greater hourly price as well as getting it done in a timely professional manner...could you bid another lot close to this one to keep the skidy busy an make it worth your while to have another one?


----------



## odd1or2even (Mar 25, 2007)

I wont be keeping equipment onsite but that is what I have to use. I have two other sites one mile away so the trucks can just jump back and forth to keep everything open. I can hire a skid steer but want to try to keep more in house since I will be hiring one sub (a friend) to plow with his 2500 diesel with the 8 or 8.6 blade. How long with trucks do you think it'd take?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Depending on where you are to put the snow I think your time estimate of 3.5 hours for a 2-4 snowfall would be close... huge pita factor (cars that WILL be in the way and islands) on this one with trucks alone...good luck!


----------



## odd1or2even (Mar 25, 2007)

Anyone have their estimate on the time based on an 8' plow and the bracket tiers? Thanks


----------

